# Snow...



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

Allright, I'm back from an hour drive right now... We've finally got some snow on the ground!!! Yay!!! God I love driving in the snow! Every corner is an opportunity to put the car sideways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Snow... (G60syncro)*

ditto on that one, Even tho my quattro is on jack stands in my driveway waiting for my rims and snows to come back, i had the minivan doing donuts and sideways in a couple different parking lots this afternoon. Man i cant wait to get my quattro out into snow, so it can play with the SUV's and the rice boys with there f-15 wings in the middle of a snow storm.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gidrew at 8:16 PM 12-6-2004_


_Modified by gidrew at 9:11 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Snow... (gidrew)*

anyone got any kind of music they like to listen to while they have their cars sideways in snows?


----------



## Draconis (May 12, 2004)

Drew, I vote some serious Transporter type techno. Maybe that song that keeps saying MotherF**ker on Will's CD


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Draconis)*

I wish we would get some damn snow




























I love getting it sideways while listening to AFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OilSpotz (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah its freeeeeekin pouring out. Whats up with this?!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OilSpotz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OilSpotz* »_Yeah its freeeeeekin pouring out. Whats up with this?!








 I HATE RAIN


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yeh... being washed out here as well... hope it turns into snow like the forecast said!!!


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

yeah, i hate rain too, esp, when i have to re-mount my fuel tray and put my rims and snows on in my driveway. that was interesting to say the least. Anyways doesnt look like we are getting anything else till next monday. I was hoping the rain would hold off, found a new place to blow donuts and slide around, i was going to go out there with the video camera and get some nice footage







...anyways, what is everyone running for winter meat?









_Modified by gidrew at 12:49 PM 12-8-2004_


_Modified by gidrew at 12:50 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (gidrew)*

Toyo Observe mounted on 15" OEM 5 spoke alloys... Got to drive with the 17" Dunlop summer rubber in the white stuff... NOT COOL AT ALL!!! Even with quattro!!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

I'm runnning 4 Hakka 1's for the winter


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Snow... (gidrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_anyone got any kind of music they like to listen to while they have their cars sideways in snows?

Yeah, the 5-cylinder singing under the hood!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Snow... (PerL)*

Go to grab some Subway on my lunch break, it's freaking 45 degrees Farenheight(Didn't want Perl to think that it was Italy out or something







) and the sun was shinning and warm, WTF





















Of course, if I had a car I didn't wanna drive in the snow it would have DUMPED a foot by now


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Snow... (Quattro Krant)*

yeah, true enough, if you have a 5cyd you dont need a radio right??
I'm also running hakk 1's, well at least 3 of them, i had to pick up a nordman 1 because the guy i bought them from has them on his passat for like 3 months and had one tires really out of alignment or curbed it or something, so he only had three. Oh well 3 hakkapeliitta 1's for 75 bucks isn't bad.
Hey perl, how are those RSi's working out for you? Had any white stuff to play around in yet?
quattro krant- tell me about this crap weather, we get 5" of snow one day, the next it rains and then the next the sun is shining....beginning to piss me off. I think the forecast said we are due for snow on monday














can't wait. Also, since you live in NY, and you know this was our first real snow fall, thats late in the season for us, that means that the snow will be flying till april





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gidrew at 4:25 PM 12-8-2004_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Snow... (gidrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_Hey perl, how are those RSi's working out for you? Had any white stuff to play around in yet?

So far this so-called winter, we've had snow for like 4 hours total. Right now it's 9ºC (~48ºF) outside but I'm not complaining. I dont like snow _that_ much.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Snow... (PerL)*

My GF's car is in the shop and now she's using my Quattro so I know whats gonna happen now, were gonna get a foot and I won't be able to play in the snow with my Quattro cause the woman has it at work





















I still haven't thrown the wheels with the hakka 1's on the car yet as I don't wanna cause any unnecessary wear to them, love nice meaty snows in winter


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_Toyo Observe mounted on 15" OEM 5 spoke alloys... Got to drive with the 17" Dunlop summer rubber in the white stuff... NOT COOL AT ALL!!! Even with quattro!!!

After installing a set of those Toyo's on a customers' car, one of the guys in the parts department made a joke that since they mix minutely ground-up walnut shells into the rubber compound, he was going to have squirrels chasing him down the street as he drove.
Can anyone confirm this or is the walnut shells in the rubber compound B.S.?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (AhnucOnun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AhnucOnun* »_Can anyone confirm this or is the walnut shells in the rubber compound B.S.?

This is 100% true.
http://www.toyocanada.com/products/microbit.html
Does it work? I dont know. I've never tried any sqiurrel tires on ice, and other tire manufacturers doesnt use the same technology, so I really dont know.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

A friend of mine is running Toyo Observe's on his A4 and he says that he likes them better than the Hakka's he used to have


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Squirrels should'nt be an issue as most of the will be hibernating anyways....








Seriously, they rock in the snow!!! Had them on the syncro as well... Never got stuck!!! They do squirm under pressure on dry pavement, but hey... What do I care, they're SNOW tires!!


----------

